# Looking for CT Yearly Snowfall Totals



## Cambium (Sep 17, 2011)

Hope someone can help me out. Working on a project looking for Yearly snow "Totals" for Hartford or any other CT town. Its so hard to find some locations. Not looking for averages...

I need the total per year since at least 1950..preferrably in text/data form not a picture graph. I found and recieved other areas but cannot find any for CT

Hopefully someone here has a link for me. 

Looking for these areas as well. 
Portland, OR
Boston MA
Fargo, ND
Cinncinati, OH
Stratford or Hartford, CT

Looking for data similar to this:
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/climo/BTV/monthly_totals/snowfall.shtml


----------

